

Cloud Storage Showdown Part 2 - timf
http://blog.cloudharmony.com/2010/02/cloud-storage-showdown-part-2-what-is.html

======
jread
There was initially erroneous data reported for S3 EU West. The post has since
been amended to correct this data.

